# Your personal bike timeline



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Jeez Louise--I was looking for something else and found a post of mine on another bike forum, but I loved the thread idea.

What does your bicycle timeline look like?

I'm born again, & will post mine for starters:

1967: "Olympic" French boom bike Simplex, 27 1/4" gummwalls & wing nuts
1969: Cinelli "B" c. 1960s (grease nipple on BB)
1971: Falcon San Remo Equipe--the Campy dream
1971: Frejus track bike-pearlescent blue & 1" pitch sprinter chain
1990: Fisher Aquila mtn bike
2001: late 80s Mercian Audax 531c (bought while living in the UK)--old feelings but new-gen gear
2006: NOS 80s Colnago Super: too small, so sold on
2006: 1998/9 Colnago Tecnos: awesome, but sadly a tad too big
2007: early 80s Colnago Master Piu: a never-completed project and finally sold...
2008: 80s Peter Mooney SL/SLX heartstoppingly clean construction
2008: 2003/4 Colnago CT-1 B-stay: light and plush...
2009: late 90s/ early 2000s filet brazed Simonetti

The ones that stayed--the Falcon, Mercian and Simonett, my current ride.

The ones no longer with me and I regret selling--the Mooney, Cinelli B and my beloved Frejus track bike


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

1973: Huffy 20" sidewalk bike.
1978: Huffy 3 speed w/twist grip
1981: Columbia 12 spd
1996: Trek 850 (Still have)
1997: Cannondale F500 Indy (Still have)
1998: Specialized FSR Comp (traded it to a guy in Aspen for Bianchi B.O.S.S.)
1999: Bianchi B.O.S.S. (see above)
1999: Rocky Mountain Vertex (still have)
2000: Specialized Rockhopper (Nitanium tubing)
2000: Kona Lava Dome
2000: Haro MX3 w/ZZYZX fork
2000-2001: Assorted other bikes that I can't remember. Probably around 20 of them.
2008: Masi Alare
2008: Masi Speciale Commuter
2008: Cinelli Aliante
2008: Rawland Sogn 650B (Still have)
2008: Bianchi San Remo
2009: Raleigh Mojave 29 (still have)
2009: Fuji Saratoga (still have)
2009: 1970s Stella (Arctic) built as a 650B city bike (still have)
2010: Scott CR-1 Pro frameset
2010: Raleigh Sport (still have)
2011: (Coming Soon!) TIME RX Instinct

I've skipped over or forgotten about probably 30 bikes in that timeline. The ones listed are the ones I liked the most and/or still have.

I really wish I hadn't sold the Cinelli and the B.O.S.S. I needed the money to open the shop, though.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Great idea...I'll have to give this one some thought


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Royce-Union, circa 1964. Italian-made. Lugged. Huret. Wingnuts. 
Pre bike boom! My dad must have gotten rid of it when I went off to college.

Gitane Tour de France, 1971. Simplex. Sew-ups. 
I sold a guitar to get the $$ to buy it. 
Sold it to a college friend in late '73 or early '74. I used the money to buy an -- 

Italvega Nuovo Record. Late '73 or early '74. 
Campy Nuovo Record. Sew-ups. I rode it until 1985. 
I stripped the components off of it and traded it to my musician buddy. 
I got a drum machine in return. He still has the bike. 
I rode it a couple years ago. Still ultra-nice.

I put as many of the parts as would fit onto a 1985 Columbus SL tubed Somec. 
I still have that bike and ride it regularly, but in 2000 my main bike became a

Colnago Dream in Mapei colors. Thus my screen name. 
Campy Chorus 10 Speed. My first road bike with clinchers since the Royce-Union. 
It's now stripped of components and up in the garage rafters because in 2006, I treated myself to a birthday present, a -- 

Time Edge Translink. First I used the components from the Colnago. 
Then, my wife magnanimously bought me a 2008 era Campy Gruppo. The Time is still my go-to bike. 
I have no intention of moving on, any time soon. 

In about 2003 or 2004, I got a Rivendell Rambouillet. It was as pretty a bike as was ever made, 
but it wasn't nearly as fun to ride as the Colnago. It even came up short compared to the Somec. 
Two years later or so, it was gone with the wind. I used the $$ to buy a guitar, 
thus completing the circle that began when I sold the guitar to get the Gitane.

That's been it on the road bike front. Meantime, along the way there 
were a succession of junker commuter bikes, and a trio of mountain bikes. 
One of the MTB's, a Tomac Buckshot, still hangs in the garage.


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

Great idea, i may edit as my feeble brain remembers items from the past. 

1st. Schwinn world sport spring 1989
2nd Trek 1500 red fall of 1989
3rd Schwinn Paramount #5 (tiawinise) fall 1990
4th Cannondale 3.0 (crit) fall 1990
5th Trek 2300 carbon/alum 1992
6th Specialized allez steel 1992
7th Trek 5500 1997 (Still have)
8th Trek 2300 1997
9th Rocky Mtn Solo (Steel) 2008 (still have)
10th Classic Spec allez (1990) bought in 2008 (still have)

This isnt counting mtn bikes. Plus there were lots of demo rides for a while. That trek 5500 really lasted me and is in spectular shape. I still take it out sever tiems a year.


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Hmm.

Schwinn Pixie
Schwinn Stingray
Schwinn Stingray 5sp
Raleigh Super Course
Schwinn Corvette
Nishiki something forgettable
Various trash picked bikes
Schwinn Breeze
Forgettable Mexican Benotto
Schwinn Corvette
Schwinn Corvette
Specialized Rockhopper
Raleigh Comp GS
Jamis Dakota
Trek 760
Specialized Stumpjumper
Schwinn Breeze
Schwinn Breeze
Specialized Allez
GF Sugar
Surly 1x1
Burley Duet
Voodoo Dambala
Bianchi San Jose

Except for the Sugar I still have everything from the Dakota onwards.


----------



## velomateo (Mar 7, 2009)

1969 Schwinn 16 in bike
1970 20 in. girls frame - painted the same color my dad painted the BBQ
1972 20 green bike from neighbor 
1978 Team Murry BMX - that split in two on a "cross-up"
1980 Mongoose
1987 Medici Pro-Strada (Tange)
1989 Medici Pro-Strada (Columbus)
1992 1978 BMW R100/7 (two knee surgeries - sold all bikes)
1995 Bridgestone MB-5. set up for the road
1996 Bianchi 1982 Campion del Mundo (paid $125 for the bike & $350 for the JB repaint)
1998 Geurciotti cycle-cross (Columbus SL) 
2000 Fondriest Mega Alum
2004 LOOK KG 461
2005 Puegeot 1980 PXN-10 
2006 Fiorelli 1983 Milan San Remo
2007 KHS 1986 John Howard team frame (Columbus)
2009 Eddy Merckx 1985 Corsa
2009 Hongfu Carbon hf-015 
2010 The mystery frame (that I love) Reynolds 531
2011....................................


----------



## oily666 (Apr 7, 2007)

I'll bite

1961: Schwinn Speedster and 1961 Royce Union 3 Speed ***
1973: Schwinn Continental
1974: Motobecane Grand Jubillee (Huret 75th Anniversary) still have
1992: Miyata 714
1994: Vitus 
1996: Bianchi Eros (still have)
2003: LOOK kg 361 Chorus
2005: Bacchetta Strada Recumbent 
2007: LOOK kg 481 SL Chorus/Record (still have)

*** I got the Royce Union for my birthday and while my dad was putting it together the local hardware store called to tell me I'd won the Schwinn. Two new bikes in 3 hours. I was in 4th grade and the talk of the school next day.


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Mine, as best as I can remember:
1967/68 - Huffy knock off of a Stingray
1972/73 - Turned that Huffy into what we called a "motocross" bike. A precursor to BMX.
1976 thru 1979 - no bike. Got a drivers license!
1979 thru 1981 - Unknown Chinese made townie (abandoned)
1982 thru 1984 - no bike. 
1984 - Raleigh Super Course (gave away)
1985 - Pinarello race bike. Former team bike from Alexi Grewal's Columbine/Densver Spoke team. (sold - stupid me)
1995 thru 1998 - no bike
1998 - Schwinn Paramount (sold)
2005 - Giant TCR2 (sold)
2008 - 1987 Basso Gap
2009 - 1971 Triumph Sport
2009 - 1990 Myata 721A
2009 - 1987 Specialized Sirrus (sold)
2010 - 2002 LeMond Buenos Aires
2010 - 1985 Raleigh USA Team Professional
2010 - Today I put a Tarmac on lay away


----------



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

re: Cinelli and Frejus: OHHHHH NO!



paredown said:


> Jeez Louise--I was looking for something else and found a post of mine on another bike forum, but I loved the thread idea.
> 
> What does your bicycle timeline look like?
> 
> ...


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

merckxman said:


> re: Cinelli and Frejus: OHHHHH NO!


yeah, I'll say.

The Frejus went to some young racer who was starting to ride the track, & my old team sponsor talked me into parting with it....I had quit racing by then.

The "B" was a great bike--rattle can paint job, cottered crank and all. A long time later I realized that it should have been a keeper--but we were so poor in those days that the money went instantly for something else. I can remember strategizing and absolutely flogging ourselves to win crit primes when there were sew-ups for prizes, since we could barely afford to keep tires on our bikes....


----------



## pedalruns (Dec 18, 2002)

1970's: banna seat bike, probably a Sears special
1988: Schwinn Mesa Runner- hybrid, gave to neighbor
1989: Red Bianchi, unsure of model, sold
1990: Panasonic DX1000, sold
1991: *1980's Ciocc (SL or SLX), traded in on Trek oclv and years later found bike again
1993: Trek OCLV, sold and bought Merlin
1999: Merlin Extra Light, frame damaged in car collision 2008
2002: *found Ciocc via a friend, still have this & it now has a mix of old campy
2003: Masi Gran Corsa, 531, still have
2008: Seven Odonata, ebay score, still have

All years apx.. and this doesn't count the mt. bikes...


----------



## Quattro_Assi_07 (Jan 13, 2006)

*In chronological order...*

but not necessarily the order in which they were purchased. These are all still with me...

1981 Miyata Team - Dura Ace AX - 6 speed
1982 Miyata Pro - Dura Ace AX - 6 speed (my very first bike)
1982 Miyata Team - Dura Ace EX - 6 speed
1982 KOGA-Miyata Pro - Dura Ace EX - 6 speed
1984 Univega Competitzione - Suntour Superbe Pro - 7 speed
1986 Schwinn Paramount - Dura Ace 7410 - 7 speed
1987 Miyata Team Pista - Dura Ace Pista
1987 Pinarello Montello - Campagnolo C-Record 8 speed
1987 Specialized Allez Dave Tesch - Dura Ace 7400 - 7 speed
1991 Miyata Team - Dura Ace 7700 - 9 speed
1992 Zullo Special - Suntour Superbe Pro - 8 speed
1995 Quattro Assi Elite - Ultegra - 9 speed
1996 Quattroi Assi Titanium - Dura Ace 7800 - 10 speed
1997 Quattro Assi Team - Ultegra - 9 speed
2007 BMC CX02 Cross Machine - SRAM Red - 10 speed
2008 BMC SLT01 - SRAM Red - 10 speed
2008 BMC CX01 Cross Machine - SRAM red -10 speed


----------



## Retro Grouch (Apr 30, 2002)

1975: Sears Free Spirit 10 speed
1987: No name China mountain bike (paid $50 new, as part of a furniture store promotion)
1989: Raleigh Pointe mountain bike
1991: Giant Innova hybrid
1992: Specialized Sirrus triple
1995: Trek 5200 OCLV
1995: Specialzed Rocksport mountain bike (still own, attached to trainer)
1997: Specialzed Allez A1 aluminum
2005 Jamis Quest steel road bike (still own, upgraded to SRAM Apex)
2007: Token Sidney carbon (still own, SRAM Force equipped)
2006: Trek Madone 5.5 (warranty replacement for Trek 5200, SRAM Red groupo)
201?: Custom Titanium (most likely the last bike I will purchase)


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

1932/34 Malvern Star
1952 Firestone Super Cruiser
1971 Peugeot UE-8
1974 Motobecane Gran Jubile - gone/sold
1982 Gios Aerodynamic - frameset for now
1982 Gios Super Record
1984 Gios Professional - gone/crashed
1984 Takara 10-speed - gone/sold
1984 TBS Shasta MTB - gone/stolen
1986 Cannondale SM700 - gone/crashed/traded-in for 3.0
1987 3Rensho Aerodynamic
1988 Cannondale 3.0 - gone/sold
1994 Waterford X-11
1996 Waterford X-11 - sold to get the '94 in my size
1999 Lemond Tourmelat - gone/sold
2001 Curtlo fillet brazed singlespeed mtb
2003 Curtlo fillet brazed Roadbike
2010 Sycip fillet brazed 29er Double Dribble

have also had a Reugger Spezial, and a Roth, both of unknown year, but both quality lugged framesets that were unfortunately too big or I would definitely have kept both of them. 

what's in blue is what i currently have and they are all steel and either fillet brazed or lugged, except the cruiser.

would like to add a fancy lugged british bike some day, as well as possibly build my own.

my first bike was a schwinn stingray, that came with a metallic banana seat that was soon swapped for a "bmx" style seat and rattle-canned black because it was cooler then red.


----------



## dmanders (Oct 8, 2008)

1960 - Sears something or other
1963 - Schwinn something or other
1967 - Schwinn something or other, with baskets to deliver papers
1973 - some kind of three speed
1974 - Raleigh Super Course
1976 - Schwinn Paramount
1976 - Masi Gran Criterium
1976 - a very used Schwinn
1981 - Schwinn Le Tour

No bikes purchased after 1981. I bought my first car in 82 and stopped bike commuting. The last two were commuter bikes. 

The 76 Masi is still with me today, was purchased new, is fully restored and still ridden for fun.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

1962 - Schwinn of some kind, red w/ fat tires
1966 - Schwinn 3-speed, blue with skinnier tires
1972 - Panaracer? cheapo 10-speed for college
1978 - Nishiki International 10-speed w/ nice Shimano gears
1985 - Bianchi Nuovo Record with Campy, celeste green
1996 - Specialized Rockhopper mtn bike
1999 - Bianchi aluminum w/ carbon fork, Ultegra group
2000 - Gios Compact Pro w/ Campy Chorus 
2003 - Merckx Corsa 01 w/ Ultegra group from Bianchi
2005 - Merckx AX ti w/ Chorus group from Gios
2007 - De Bernardi SL w/ Ultegra
2009 - Bob Jackson World Tour w/ Ultegra

I still have the last 4 bikes and ride them all. Looking to buy a new sport touring frame, perhaps Salsa Casseroll or Gunnar Sport, next year but will need to get ride of one of my other bikes if I do. Can't make up my mind which bike to shed, so I may end up doing nothing.


----------



## Reynolds531 (Nov 8, 2002)

only the most memorable ones:

1967-Red BF Goodrich Challenger, 24" wheels brand new first bike

1974--blue Schwinn Continental, 1st 10 speed, bought from my brother for $78, rode it everywhere

1981 Raleigh Superbe, Tange 1, chrome plated, shellacked gold, Suntour Superbe groupo, tubular tires great bike I bought when I started by 1st real job, before I bought a car. Sold it for $150 in 1997, a dumbass move.

1997, new Trek 720 multi-track hybrid. Nice bike, low gears kept me riding. Put on drop bars and fenders, starting riding year round.

2001-- new Fuji Finest, back on road bikes

2004-1980 Raleigh Competition--my first Reynolds 531 bike, by first neo-retro build, Ultegra groupo.

2005 Gitane Tour de France--stripped, powder coated, has been a single speed, a neo-retro geared bike, and a full period-correct restoration. My first and only Campy-equipped bike.

2009--1997 Trek 560,with minor upgrades--Best handling bike I've every had, main ride now. probably worth $300 but nothing would make cycling better for me.


----------



## sryanak (Apr 15, 2010)

1949 Schwinn Paramount (Inherited from my dad in the 80's)
1970 Schwinn Varsity*
1973 Fuji Finest*
1975 Ron Cooper
1981 Stumpjumper
1989 Klein Pinnacle
1993 Klein Quantum II
1995 Proflex 855*
1995 Amp B-4
2001 Elsworth Truth
2009 Fatback Ti
* bikes are gone The Ti Fatback gets used the most


----------



## racerx (Jan 29, 2004)

*Server issues*



Dave Hickey said:


> Great idea...I'll have to give this one some thought


Do you really think the server could handle your bike list??


----------



## RagbraiNewB (May 21, 2008)

1962 born. no bicycle
1968 Western Flyer (red) grew out of in 1969
1970 Western Flyer (red slightly larger) crashed in 73 racing with friend
1974 Schauff steel "10 speed" - stolen 1976
1976 Peugeot AO-8 - stolen 1984

----- bikeless years, I remember little from this time period ----

1992 Peugeot "Yale" upright - stolen 1997
1998 Cignal P.O.S. - gave away 2002 cause it sucked so bad
2003 Trek 7300 FX - still own
2008 Orbea Aqua TDF (Dura Ace) - still own 
2010 Peugeot AO-8 from Ebay


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

1950's J.C. Higgins tricycle
1956 Royce Union 3 speed Sturmey Archer (paper route bike for 6 years)
1960's Schwinn Continental (a tank)
1970's Raleigh Grand Prix
1970's Nishiki International
1970's Univega Sport Tour
1984 Univega Super Strada (DuraAce AX)
1985 Bob Jackson 753 (eventually Dura Ace 7400)
1988 Battaglin Carerra Team Replica Columbus SLX (Dura Ace). Stupidly sold it.
1988 Falcon Victory Reynolds 531P (built when the Jackson broke)
1989 Centurion Dave Scott Alu lugged carbon tubed Shimano Ultegra (light but a noodle)
Big pause! Rode the Falcon and the Centurion for years with lots of "up grades."
2006 1972 Raleigh Supercourse "restored" built as SS commuter.
2006 Masi Speciale Carbon (Dedacciai steel/carbon mix) Centaur 10.
2007 Dave Moulton Fuso converted to fixed.
2009 NOS Bertoni TSX built with Campy 10s Centaur.
2009 Falcon restored built with 8s Record.


----------



## GirchyGirchy (Feb 12, 2004)

1988 - blue He-Man bike
1990 - red unkown brand "BMX" bike
1992 - brown '70s AMF Westpoint 3-spd
1993 - black Huffy Mt. Storm 10-spd "mt. bike"
1995 - blurple Huffy IronMan "mt. bike"
2002 - 2001 Specialized HardRock A1 Comp FS, blue/white
2003 - 1984 Mongoose ATB, maroon (all original!)
2004 - 1977 Raleigh Super Course, red
2004 - 2003 Jamis Ventura, blue/white
2010 - 2011 Jamis Aurora, red


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Here's my lot

1972 Raleigh Tomahawk (wanted a Chopper though)
1981 Raleigh Arena stolen 82
1982 Claud Butler Cresta stolen 83
1983 ALAN Competition all the cut-outs in the Campag was picked out in yellow enamel Benotto Yellow tape too - Stolen 88 & still makes my heart ache
1989 ALAN Record with Ultegra (the shame I feel now....)
1990 Put ALAN right with Mavic SSC Group & GL330's
1995 Condor 653 Squadra the first Ahead Condor Road bike - Totalled by Mercedes 2000
2001 Pegoretti Marcelo - at sprayers awaiting instructions once I decide on a colour!!
2006 Time VXR - warrantied 
2008 Time VXRS Worldstar Black with SR11 - A keeper, like the Marcelo in ride & handling but almost a kilo lighter!!!
2009 De Rosa Merak (2003) with Record 11 - A keeper too
2010 Ridley X-Bow Record 10 - My Work Bike!


----------



## stelvio1925 (Oct 29, 2008)

*In the order acquired...*

1984 Steel, lugged, unbranded steel frame built with Shimano 600EX. Spent many years as trainer bike. Got me started riding. Now just a frameset.
1986 Columbus SL frame, built by local frame builder, with Dura Ace EX, stolen in 1995.
1991 Specialized Epic Carbon Frame, Alu fork, Shimano 105. Switched to Chorus 8-spd in 1995. Rode this until 1999. Still have the frame.
1995 TREK 7300 Multitrak (carbon mainframe, cro-moly fork) with drop-bar, Shimano Ultegra STI, and 700c wheels & 2.5-inch knobby tires. I built as a trail bike in 1995. 
1995 Litepeed Classic, Chorus 8-speed, now sporting Campy Race-triple drivetrain.
2008 Merlin Extralight, Chorus 10-speed. 
1990s Merckx Corsa, Centaur 9-speed alloy
2006 Gunnar Roadie, Chorus 8-speed (transplanted from the Epic)
1990s Merckx MXL, Centaur 9-speed alloy
1990s Cinelli SC, Nuovo Record 6-speed
1974 Unbranded French bike: Nervex lugs, french threaded HS & BB, Stronglight triple, Philwood hubs; rebuilt with Nuovo Record 5-speed.
1987 Dave Moulton Recherche. Mix of Chorus 8-speed (transplanted from the Litespeed) & C-Record friction shifters..
1980s De Rosa Pro. Original Super Record 6-speed.
1980s Richard Sachs Road. Record 10-speed.
1990s De Rosa NeoPrimato. Centaur 10-speed.
1990s Marinoni SL. Dura Ace EX 6-speed


----------



## Topher (Jun 5, 2005)

1987 - Huffy single speed kids bike. 
1994 - Started riding my dad's old steel royce union 
1999 - Purchased a early 90's Cannondale 3.0 for $200. Eventually became my commuter Donated in 2008 when I couldn't fit it into the moving van due to:
2005 - Cannondale Six/13, Campy Centaur
2007 - Leader 735TT - campy TT. first bike I built up. 
2008 - Merlin CR Works, Campy Centaur/record.

2009 - Bob Jackson World Tour, Campy Record, Chorus, Centaur mix
2010 - 2000ish Lemond Buenos Aires retrofit with S&S Couplers, campy centaur, gray edition. 
2011? Do I want the carbon wonder bike (Parlee? Colango EPS?), a neo-retro lugged steel ride like the Master, Neo Primato, or Serotta, an aluminum cross bike I can beat the crap out of, a matching Merlin mountain bike, a classic period piece? too many choices.... and I need a job first.


----------



## Yangpei (Sep 21, 2004)

I've listed both mountain and road bikes. I started off mountain biking, so most of my earlier bikes were mountain bikes. 

Mountain:
93 Cannondale M700
95 Klein Rascal
96 Trek Y-33
96 Manitou System DH
01 Iron Horse G-Spot
01 Schwinn Straight 6
02 Foes Fly
03 Intense Spider
03 Titus Quasimoto
03 Titus Quasimoto DH
05 Titus Moto-lite
05 Banshee Scirocco
06 Seven Duo
06 Ellsworth Moment
06 Gunnar Ruffian 29er SS
07 Niner RIP9
08 Sinister Ridge
08 Vassago Optimus Ti 29er SS
05 Seven Sola Ti
08 Ellsworth Tiruth (still have)
08 Ellsworth Moment (still have)
06 Ellsworth Rogue
07 Ellsworth Epiphany (still have)
09 Jones Spaceframe / ti truss fork (still have)
09 Cotic BFe (still have)
10 Knolly Delirium (still have)

Road:
05 Orbea Lobular 
05 Orbea Aletta Tri
06 Titus FCR Ti
05 Independent Fabrication Club Racer fixie
07 Orbea Ora Tri
05 Seven Elium SG (still have)
09 Seven V-II
10 Pinarello Dogma 60.1 (still have)
10 Moots Vamoots CR (ordered)


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Can't remember before I got my first road bike so...
Late 80's: cheap steel 10 speed, got stolen.
Late 80's mountain bike. Yellow & black, didn't like it, so sold it. Paid around $200 I think.
87 or 88? Lotus road bike, favorite of all time so far.
2005 Trek 4300 disc, put about 6 miles on it before I sold it. 
2008? (don't laugh, it's not the WalMart one) GMC Denali Limited - sora/2300
87 Sintesi Marina frankenbike. Mostly D/A components.
2009 BMC SL01.
Next year, in hopes...
Either a Giant TCR advanced, BD titanium, 2011BMC SL01, or 953 steel. Can't decide.


----------



## randyjawa (Dec 23, 2010)

My list is long. You are welcome to view any and all of my bicycles at MY "TEN SPEEDS". There, you will find about a hundred different bikes I have or still do own.

My favorite, at the moment, is my Canadian made Cyclops...


----------



## harpon (Jan 4, 2011)

*Not that many "children"- but all cherished!*

Got that 20" Red JC Higgins bike for Christmas about 1960
Ran all over town to find high rise bars, bananna seat and knobby tire to turn it into a "Stingray" about 1964

Dad bought an old used balloon tired bike I couldn't reach the pedals at first- painted it green and it became The Old Green Clunker

Bought a brand new Schwinn Varsity with my newspaper earnings in 1968 while in 8th grade and started riding longer-
Rode my first Century Ride in Indianapolis on her in 1970 andmy first race Indiana State Championships Junior div in 1971-
finished second behind Wayne Stetina and his Chrome Cinelli

The Varsity got stolen then- moved up to a full-campy Gitane for a couple of years

Rebuilt that bikewith Colnago super Corsa 59cm frame in 1973-
eventually wrapped it on the front of a Chevy Impala at the bottom of The Snake Hill- Milwaukee lakefront July 1978

The parents bought me a Schwinn Paramount track bike for my 21st birthday in 1975-
great bike - silver, full campy- did a little track racing but no velodrome nearby so used it mostly for fixed gear winter training

After wrecking Colnago- got an Exxon Graftek- first protypes of carbon fiber frames
when riding for Cool gear/ Exxon Indy USA team- sold it to a friend and it was stolen from his car-

Got a Masi Gran Criterium in about 1980 after touring Masi facility near San Diego-
a really great road bike with Campagnolo Super Record parts-
after I retired in 1984, and gender transitioning,
I ended up throwing it into a front yard in Santa Monica
-sick and tired of the pain of cycling- and driving away in frustration-

Ended up deciding to get back riding and bought a 1967 Peugeot PX10 for $100 in 1987-
I still have it and it's still in pristine shape. 
Love to ride-too bad I abused myself when I was young and can't do as much as I'd like now.

Here's that first Varsity new in the spring of '68
and the '67 pX10 I've had almost 25 years now
Lost a lot of photos when my home in Indiana was flooded in '08 but these survive
:thumbsup:


----------



## cobrapatrol (May 18, 2010)

1960 Red JC Higgins
1966 Sears Spyder (a real sleeper compared to the Stingray)
1968 Schwinn Orange Krate (candy colored Zoot Suit but no street fighter)
1972 Peugeot PR-10 (my first century and USCF criterium)
and the rest...


----------



## TWB8s (Sep 18, 2003)

Just the road bikes, and I still have the ones in bold

1974 CCM 
1977 Sekine with Suntour
1984 Guerciotti with Nuovo Record (Columbus tubed)
1987 Triumph with Super Record (Reynolds 531c tubed)
1987 Panasonic track bike with Suntour (Tange 2 tubed)
1988 Centurion Ironman Carbon with Shimano Sante
*1988 Vitus* 787 
1988 Panasonic PICS with Dura Ace (Tange Prestige)
*1989 Serotta Davis Phinney*with Dura Ace (now with Campy)
*1989 Raleigh Olympian* with left over parts
*1999 Seven Axiom* with Mavic Mektronic (now Campy Record 9)
*2006 Lemond Victoire Ti* frame, now with Sachs New Success 9
2009 -*1980's Bianchi* (on loan from a friend. It's a single speed but the frame is an Italian made and most likely had Campy Victory when new.)
2009 *-mid 2000's Trek T200 tandem *with Dura Ace & XTR... and it remains unridden.
2009 -*2007 Bianchi Axis* with 105


----------



## Jouster (Sep 11, 2011)

I'm 44 and have only recently gotten back into cycling. As a consequence, I have owned only four bikes:

1. Unknown Raleigh steel frame. Painted matte-blue by the previous owner, before selling it to us for $10. Made of neutron star material, consequently weighing slightly more than a mid-size oil tanker. I learned on this bike, which consisted of my dad giving me a shove, saying "yup, you got it" and walking away to his Miller High Life. The brake levers were connected to a series of solid rods, which led in turn to the brakes themselves. Some snafu in their construction or a botched repair ensured that pulling on the lever made the bike speed up slightly. At least it came with a pump, which I used mostly as a light saber, to my sister's dismay. There was a grassy hill outside our driveway which it was my fondest ambition to climb; you know - the sort of thing a modern mountain bike would stroll up in a mid-gear causing the rider to vaguely wonder why he slowed down a little. Well, I hated that hill. I tried so many times to master it. I'd get about two thirds of the way up, at which point I'd be standing up, red-faced, with pee squirting down my leg and my eyeballs about to shoot fifteen feet out of my head. I could've turned coal into diamonds if you'd put some in my mouth. At that point, I'd start to tip slowly to my left, let out a piercing call of "fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu.....sorry dad" and land gently in one of the many thorn bushes that my dad had planned to clear since about 1954. Still, there was one upside: a lot of the roads in the area were unpaved; the bike's extraordinary weight didn't so much handle them as crush them. After a few summers, most of the area was paved in powder. I suppose I should be grateful that he didn't get me a bike with solid tires. But it was only because there weren't any for sale that day.

2. A couple of years later, I have finally secured a paper route, and am about to join the ranks of the financially independent. My dad grudgingly admits that I need a new bike. Yes! So...which of my two great desires (well, there were three really...) is about to be fulfilled? A Raleigh Chopper - all the cool kids had one, or a five-speed, heck, maybe ten-speed racer? Of course, the answer was neither. My dad decided that I needed a "sensible" bike, suited to frequent dismounting for paper delivery. So he gets me......a Dawes Kingpin. Now, don't get me wrong; they were nice bikes.......for NINETY YEAR OLD TEACHERS!! Now I have the worst of both worlds: I go down to the park to try to hang out with the cool kids, where all the pretty girls are and I clear the place in record time. Or, my friends suggest a long ride, and an hour later I'm five miles behind their racers as they get home and tuck into their dinners and the skies open. Still, my dad was happy: it fulfilled all his requirements for me: massive, indestructible and girl-repelling.

3. Fast forward to college: I have a vacation job about three or four miles away from home, and a car is a needless expense at this point. But I earn enough to get my first new bike: finally! A brand new Raleigh ten speed! This was the era of thin steel tubes, with the gear selector grimly clinging to its traditional position far from the brakes or handle bars. It also has toe grips - a first for me. So, in other words, there were all sorts of things that caused me to take my eyes away from the road right at the same time it was legal for me to have a beer for the first time. I had a number of spectacular spills thanks to my tendency to put my head down and try to sprint up hills, and to cut corners on the wrong side of the road, or to get my feet into the clips while going down a country road in the pitch dark. When I left home and went to work in London, I dropped it off in my sister's garage, where I believe it remains. She said that the tires and saddle had rioted away but the rest looked ok, so I guess my dad would have been pleased if he had still been alive.

4. Now, many years and too many miles in the car later, my wife got me a bike on our tenth wedding anniversary. She got a 2010 Canondale CAAD8, and aside from having two wheels, pedals, saddle and so on, it reall bears no resemblance to any of my previous bikes: everything works smoothly, with muted clicks and no screeches or shuddering. Sure, it can't pulverize six-hundred pound boulders, but on the other hand, it actually slows down when I pull the brakes. It weighs about the same as one of the valves from my first bike and has more technology than the entire 1970 air defense system. I'm enjoying riding it a great deal, even though I've only done a couple hundred miles so far. Heck, I think I'm going to get a mountain bike as well, and some day I'm going to go back and climb that damn hill.

Wish my dad could've been around to see me try.


----------



## Trower (Apr 28, 2009)

Hmmmm Born in 83 so this is what I can remember 

87 frist bike, a huffy with training wheels (which were soon removed)
88 an old fixed gear of some sort a neighbor gave me, and I kept for a long time!
89 Huffy BMX Blue with white tires gave to a cousin when I out grew it. 
94 some Murry MTB had it till I moved from Maine to AZ then it was stolen
96 Scorpio MTB was a sweet purple colour, sadly it was stolen after a year
97 Scorpio MTB bright red, ran it for a very very long time till I bent the frame in a crash

Long dark period were cars took over.......I did have an old Giant MTB that saw little use
Then I came back to my senses!

2010 Dawes Deadeye Chrome SS Rigid 29er Still have an run on local trails
2010 Old 70 something Ross Professional Gran Tour Use it as a fixed commuter 
2011 85 Bridgestone 600 bike my father gave to me and I have used for about 1200miles this year 
2011 79 Peugeot UO9 picked it up free on the side of the road, think It will be a future fixie


----------



## RichM76 (Jun 11, 2011)

Bought my first real road bike in 1992 had it for almost 20 years. Mine's a real short list.

1989 Specialized Allez Epic
2012 Bianchi Via Nirone 7


----------



## pigpen (Sep 28, 2005)

1973 Sears purple cruiser with silver banana seat
1977 Webco BMX
1979 Diamondback BMX
1982 SE Quadangle BMX
1986 Trek 420 Purple
1988 Specialized Stumpjumper
1990 Klein Pinnacle
1993 Merlin MTB
got out of cycling
returned in 2006 and was never got the carbon fever so I bought a
2006 Ritchey SwissCross (2002 model)
2009 Ritchey Chicane (1998 model)
2010 Ritchey SwissCross (2000 model)

I only have the Ritchey's now.


----------



## tandemer (Sep 12, 2011)

1974 - A 20" convertible one (red) - don't now the brand
1976 - A 24" RU-FA Sport from 1974 (my dad bought this used at a local race)
1978 - Cheap city bike from the local supermarket
1982 - Motobecane from 1967 with Stronglight, Campa, Universal, 12speed, barend shifters. Grabbed Dad's old race bike out of the garage and did some maintenance on it.
1983 - RU-FA Sport from 1965. Dad an I did a repaint on another of it's old race bikes and equiped it with new Shimano 600 EX (Arabesque). I did my first race on this bike.
1984 - Got a brand new bike for racing - Basso Arenaccia with Campa Nuovo Record, Modolo, Mavic GP4.
2009 - Modern Crossbike, Monoc frame/fork, Shimano Ultegra, DTSwiss 240
2010 - Patria W.K.C Model 153, trackbike from 1949 with some parts from the 60ties - my oncle gave me that
2011 - Bruegelmann LeJeune 1004 tandem from 1984, Reynolds 531, TA cranks, Campa High Flange, Simplex/Huret shifting
2012 - Don't know, but it will be steel

*still here and in use


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

As best I can remember, in order of acquisition....those in bold I still have.

*Age 5-6 -No-name child's bike*
196? Schwinn Stingray
1973? Murray 10-speed 
1983 BCA MTB
*1987 Nishiki MTB*
*1989 Cannondale MTB*
1991 Specialized Sirrus
*1992 Ciöcc SL
1980 Ciöcc Mockba '80*
1985 Somec SL
*1992 Scapin MTB (Campy Euclid)*
198? Ciöcc SL (Campy 50th Anniv.)
198? Pinarello Prologo
1995 Ibis Mt Trials
*1997 Bianchi Cyclocross
1997 Cramerotti Oria Cromo
1998 Bellesi Genius
198? Ciöcc Cyclocross
2000 Dirt Works Cannibal
*1999 Klein Mantra*
2010 Pelizzoli Corsa GP
2008 Pegoretti Responsorium*


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

delete


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

*Fun stuff*

My main rides, not counting project bikes, commuters and beaters

1971 Red tricycle
1979 Bastardized Schwinn Stingray my neighbor built up for me
1983 Schwinn Continental
1989 Specialized Hard Rock
1992 Bridgestone MB-4
1993 Specialized Stumpjumper M2 FS
1999 K2 Razorback RSX
2001 Schwinn Homegrown Fastback Factory
2004 Hammerhead 100X
2007 Colnago Dream HX
2011 Fuji SST 2.0

Loved them all, some more than others, can't wait for the next one


----------



## rhauft (Aug 8, 2006)

1966 Schwinn Stingray
1969 Huffy 10sp
1971 Schwinn Varsity
1971 Schwinn Continental
1979 Schwinn Paramount
1992 Diamond Back Hybrid 
1996 Trek Mtb
1997 Lemond Chamberey OCLV
2000 Bianchi Zero
2000 Fischer Mtb Hardtail 
2001 Rex Zero
2002 Serotta Legend Ti
2002 Voodoo Wazoo Cross
2004 Ritchey Swiss Cross

2003 Orbea Orca 1 (orange)
2004 Orbea Orca 1 (blue)
2006 Orbea Orca 2 (blk/wht)
2008 Orbea Orca SL (naked)
2006 Orbea Ordu 1
2008 Orbea Ordu 2
2007 Orbea Lobular

1989 Pinarello Montello
1994 Pinarello Stelvio (purple)
1995 Pinarello Stelvio (white)
1996 Pinarello Asolo
2000 Pinarello Prince
2002 Pinarello Opera
2006 Pinarello Paris
2008 Pinarello Prince FP (white)
2009 Pinarello Prince FP (red)
2010 Pinarello Dogma

2010 Specialized SL3 S-Works


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

Bold indicates bikes I still have.

1979 Schwinn Stingray
*1984 Schwinn Predator* BMX, currently rebuilding for my son
1986 Schwinn Traveller
1988 Fuji Club - originally Suntour Olé, upgraded to DA
1990 Cannondale MTB
1990 Pinarello Montello SLX - transferred Dura Ace from the Fuji, then stolen
*1991 Tommasini Diamante MS* - Dura Ace 7401 STI, replaced with 7700, then Campy
*1992 Cannondale 3.0 MTB* - warranty replacement for cracked frame
*2000 (1956) Wards Hawthorne* - Acquired my mother's bike. Restored to all original.
2001 Trek 5500 USPS team frame, Dura Ace 7700, sold for a Campy Chorus groupset
*2006 De Rosa Merak* - built with newly acquired Chorus 10sp
*2007 (1983) Skyway Streetbeat* NOS vintage BMX - bare frame waiting for a project
*2007 Surly Long Haul Trucker* - tranferred XT from Cannondale
*2008 (1983?)Sansui* - Survivor rescued from the dump, converted to SS commuter
*2008 (1989) Haro Group 1* vintage BMX racing frame. Survivior rescued from the dump.
*2008 (1990) Rossin Prestige* - has had various groups, DA 7401 and Chorus

brewster


----------



## Rum Runner (Jul 7, 2008)

1960, Born
1964, 1st 2 wheeler, name long gone.
From 1964 till 1972 various hammy down bikes.
1972: Schwinn Continental
1974: Bertin road bike, upgraded all Components (Crank still TA) to Campy over the next few years. Crank still TA. Still riding it.

New carbon road bike coming soon!


----------



## patsdiner (Nov 15, 2005)

1965 - Sears sting ray-like bike - too big, given to my sister
1966 - Sears bike, better fit, stripped while locked in yard
1970 - Raliegh "English racer", don't recall what happened to it
1975 - Motobecane Mirage - stolen 1978
1978-1994 - no bike
1994 - Trek 1200 - sold to co-worker, 2001
2001 - Trek 7500fx, given away 2009
2006 - Koga-Myata GentsLux road bike, Ultegra - still have
2007 - Orbea Onix, Ultegra - still have
2008 - Jamis Xenith Comp - sold 2010
2008 - Jamis XC - gave away
2010 - Jamis Sputnik single gear - still have
2011 - 1974 Motobecane Grand Touring to replace stolen bike above


----------



## tabl10s (Nov 13, 2002)

paredown said:


> Jeez Louise--I was looking for something else and found a post of mine on another bike forum, but I loved the thread idea.
> 
> What does your bicycle timeline look like?
> 
> ...


1971 Raleigh Chopper
1978 Cheap Three-Speed
1979 Pawnshop purchase that I found out was stolen from the sister of a H.S. aquaintance and was stolen from me a day before I entered the Air F orce.
1983 No-name from co-worker to get around on base
1983 No-name 27-speed purchased in Japan before the above. Stolen
1984 Centurian Ironman-damaged and left in storage unit.
1987 Trek 1500-Stolen in Japan(1990)and again(1996). Saw some kid riding it four years later but couldn't recover it since the SN was filed off(still had original receipt).
2001-1998 Trek 5200 upgraded w/Carbon Rec'd 10.Sold.
2016-Orbea Team Cofidis OMR(sold) 
2017-NOS Wilier Zero.7(sold). 
2017-2016 Cervelo RCA. 
2018-2015 Pinarello F8.
2019-2018 S-Works SL6(sold) 
2019-2018 S-Works SL6 Ultralight 
2020-2018 Cervelo RCA(NOS)


----------



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

My memory is too bad to remember them all - about 14 road bikes on hand as of today, and at least that many gone over the years. Started riding regularly as an adult around 1984. Still having fun.

I like vintage and almost vintage.
The vintage presently owned include (all lugged steel):
Austo Daimler, Batavus, Bottecchia, Carabela, DeRosa, Follis, Holdsworth, Merckx, Mondia, Zeus

Newer bikes running Campy 10 speed (Ti, CF, lugged steel):
Pinarello, Calfee, Macalu, Tallerico

And the Co-Motion tandem.

1999 Calfee TetraPro







Sunny day partial group photo


----------



## TREKIN (Aug 17, 2012)

Order of ownership

2007 Trek 1500 Discovery Channel edition 
2012 Trek 7.2 FX (still own)
1986 Trek Elance
2013 Trek Domane 5.2
2015 Cannondale SuperX 105
2007 Trek 1500 Discover Channel edition (still own. Purchased frameset and built up with 5800 105 groupset)
2017 Specialized Tarmac DI2 (still own)
2012 Trek Madon 2.1 (still own)
1991 Fuji Roubaix (still own)
2015 Trek Crockett (still own)


----------



## No Time Toulouse (Sep 7, 2016)

The ones in bold, I still own:

1971ish: Sears Free Spirit upright, 3-sped bike w/24" tires (stolen)
1974ish: Arrows Belgian 10-sp (traded)
1976ish: Peugeot PX-10 w/tubulars, campy, ideale (stolen)
*1985ish: GT hybrid
*1984 Cannondale tourer w/front/rear racks, SunTour triple indexed (sold)
1980's Peugeot MTB (sold)
*1978 Trek 710 now restomod, 600 8-speed, tubulars
1971 Raleigh Sprite 27 upright 10-speed
1983ish Panasonic touring bike-now my rain bike w/fenders, bullhorn bars
1984 Cannondale 600 105, w/Fir tubulars
*


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

2006 Gary Fisher Advance...first real, good bike that's still in my possession and fully operational (albeit with many new parts)

1978 Fuji Sport 10... first road bike, and the bike that I named my account after on here. I sold it to a guy, as a gift for his roommate

198x Corsaro Aegis...do a Google search on this, and you'll only find posts made by me. It was a made-in-Taiwan frame, decent quality, and was branded as a low-cost alternative to Trek and Cannondale. Any information I have came from the bike shop that sold the bike in the early 80s...like I said, information about the brand is all but inexistent online. I wound up badly damaging the wheel and chainstay while attempting a repair, and ultimately threw the bike in a scrap metal heap.

Nashbar Touring Frame...built over the course of a full year, buying parts from a dozen or so clearance sections on websites and take off bins at LBS's. It's my current do-it-all road bike; the full 105 groupset can get funky fast, but I've got some fat tires on it, so I'm fairly confident taking it on gravel roads and even single tracks. I still have it, and given its versatility, I ride it more than my Gary Fisher.

2006 DK General Lee...I wanted to get into BMX for a hot minute there, so I bought a bike in a box off of eBay, and put a hundred bucks or so into restoring it and getting it rideable. Ultimately, it didn't work out so well. I couldn't quite get used to riding a 20" bike, and traded it to a guy for an acoustic guitar, which I ultimately sold anyway.


----------



## Pete E. (Feb 28, 2020)

My List is also a short one :

1972 - Bought a brand new Motobecane Mirage road bike. Road/kept it for 24 years. High school graduation present to myself.

1996 - Gios Compact Pro road bike. Brand new from Excel Sports. Still have and ride this one going on 24 years now. Will keep this one until I am in the ground.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Pete E. said:


> My List is also a short one :
> 
> 1972 - Bought a brand new Motobecane Mirage road bike. Road/kept it for 24 years. High school graduation present to myself.
> 
> 1996 - Gios Compact Pro road bike. Brand new from Excel Sports. Still have and ride this one going on 24 years now. Will keep this one until I am in the ground.


Thanks for resurrecting this thread! A true treat! And remember, steel is unreal. :idea:


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Bike timeline 

1983 Claud Butler Cresta
* Shimano 600 Arabesque
* Arc en Ciel rims
* Stolen
1984 Alan Competition anodised blue with polished lugs
* Nuovo Record picked out in yellow
* Mavic Route rims 
* 18lb dead!
* Alas stolen too
1989 Alan Super anodised blue with polished lugs silver forks & stays
* Ultegra Tricolour initially 
* Rebuilt with Mavic SSC 1992
* Sold on as frame
1995 Condor Squadra 653 made to measure 
* Campag/Mavic mix
* Resprayed 96
* Resprayed 97 rebuilt with Dura Ace 7700
* Resprayed 99
* Destroyed in crash 
2001 Pegoretti Marcelo EOM 16.5
* Dura Ace 7700
* Mavic GL330 rims
* Sold on & not missed 
Time VXRS Worldstar Black (only one ever made)
* Sram Red then Super Record 11
* Mavic GL330 rims
* Sold on
2002 Derosa Merak
* Record 10 with Centaur Ultrashift levers & PMP Cranks
* Mavic GL330 rims
* Sold on & sorely missed 
2004 Derosa Dual
* Record 10 
* Sold on & not missed at all
De Anima Unblended 
* Super Record 11 then EPS 11
* Mavic GL330 rims
* Rebuilt with Dura Ace 9150
* Mavic Ksyrium Pro Carbon SL wheels
* Keeper
Condor Acciaio Stainless 
* Record 11
* H plus son TB14 on Record wheels
* In process of conversion to electronic only with Dura Ace 9070 group 
* Keeper
De Anima Gravel Proto
* Dura Ace hydro/XTR mix with Hope RX4 brakes
* DT XR331 on Hope RS4 hubs 
* 650b 28 spoked with Teravail Rampart 650x47 tubeless tyres
* 700c 32 spoked with Islabikes Greim 700x33 tubeless cross tyres
* Keeper








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

ultimobici -- pretty impressive list of hardware! Why don't you chime in on the SRAM thread?


----------



## ultimobici (Jul 16, 2005)

Mapei said:


> ultimobici -- pretty impressive list of hardware! Why don't you chime in on the SRAM thread?


Sram thread? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

